# CX Bikes in Paris - Roubaix



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Just finished watching P-R on the DVR. I noticed some of the riders were on CX bikes, which made me feel good since I'm mainly riding my new CX on the road these days. Just wondering if anyone knows how many riders were on CX bikes?


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

A pretty fair percentage. You'll see cantilever brakes and top mounted brake levers sometimes as well. There are some good threads on this on the CX board on this site. Here's a good article on Roubaix specific gear.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...build-a-bike-for-the-hell-of-the-north_167545

And here's a good article on Lars Boom's Roubaix CX bike. Check out the Rabobank Canti Brakes. He even ran 30 mm tires. And I thought jumping to 27 mm was pretty fat!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-lars-booms-rabobank-giant-tcx-advanced-sl


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*a couple teams*

rode nothing but
some teams allowed their riders to choose
anyone who still thinks a cross bike can't be used for road riding has never spent much time on a crosser

one team (Saur-Sojasun) ran Time CX bikes w/ the names of each sector on the top tubes


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I just don't know
the classic green Vittoria Paves or the FMB Roubaix
riders have tire sponsors, luckily Francois of FMB will put their logos on his tires
so between using free tires and paying $140 a tire for FMBs they pull out their wallets


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I was at Compiègne at the start line, 

I can't post much here at work but will do when I am back home

There were some team cars prepared with road bikes on the top like Europcar but all riders started with Cross bikes, even with cross brake levers.


----------

